# Proyecto terminado: Pre Valvular



## deFe (Dic 4, 2017)

Hola a todos los foreros.
Quiero comentarles como inicié el proyecto hasta poner en funcionamiento mi preamplificador valvular.
Volví a interesarme en las válvulas hace pocos años mientras leía artículos sobre audio valvular. Este foro me dio el empuje final.
La idea inicial fue utilizar dentro de lo posible, material que guardaba desde los 70'. Y realizar un montaje clásico.
En una caja donde guardo como 100 válvulas, encontré dos EF86, unas cinco 6AV6 y tres 12AU7. Fueron la mejor alternativa. 
Con una de ellas por canal y en ese orden empezó el proyecto.
El chasis-gabinete fue la caja de una fuente de una vieja computadora. El espacio era reducido y debí trabajar con prolijidad.
El diseño del circuito se basó en una etapa inicial con EF86. Diseño de Philips pero con las entradas de fono mag y auxiliar únicamente. La segunda etapa una 6AV6 amplificando y alimentando el control de tonos y volumen. Una selectora selecciona ctrol de tono si o no.
Media 12AU7 amplificando y la otra como seguidor catódico finalizan el circuito. 
Gracias a los viejos manuales de la RCA, a las curvas de características de las válvulas y algunos cálculos, conseguí completar el circuito.
La fuente en otro gabinete, fue un viejo transformador de alguna radio valvular, dos rectificadores, dos capacitores y una resistencia variable. Se sumo otra etapa debida al riple, ahora con un choque. Para los filamentos en principio alimentados con CA, finalmente alimentados con CC debido al alto zumbido en las 6AV6.
Finalizado el armado y luego del testeo general hice el encendido. 
En el osciloscopio pude ver un riple importante. Mejoré la fuente de +B como indiqué, y luego filamentos a CC.
También vi que los dos canales tenían ganancias diferentes. Esto principalmente debido a que todas las válvulas eran usadas. Fui reemplazando con las que tenía, hasta lograr una buena aproximación.
Con generador probé sensibilidad. Esperaba 1v de salida con 3mv en fono y 250mv en auxiliar. No llegaba y decidí agregar el capacitor de paso de cátodo en la 6AV6. La respuesta a frecuencias era excelente. Modifique sensibilidad en Auxiliar.
Una vez finalizado evalué que elementos compré: solo algunos capacitares de paso, algunas resistencias y tres potenciómetros. El resto recuperado de los cajones. 
La prueba de sonido fue muy satisfactoria, nivel de ruido y zumbido muy bueno. Comparando con otro preamplificador HiFi con operacionales, y por medio de una llave selectora que me permite pasar de un pre a otro, se puede notar alguna de las diferencias que normalmente se publican. Pero estoy aún en esta etapa de prueba.
Adjunto el diagrama. Voy a agregar fotos. Espero le sirva a alguien que quiera desarrollar un preamplificador.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2017)

Se esperan fotos, de lo echo y montado


----------



## deFe (Dic 5, 2017)

Buen día,
Les dejo las fotos.
En las primeras se ve el pre sobre la fuente de alimentación. El gabinete de esta última ya paso varias batallas.
En las siguientes retiré el marco protector de las válvulas y se ven montadas sobre el gabinete.
Las últimas muestras la disposición y conexionados interno. Verán resistencias con terminales prolongados y cosas así, que corresponden a ajustes de elementos que tenía.
Faltan detalles externos como rótulos, ajuste de ejes de potenciómetros.
Pueden criticar y consultar.
Saludos


----------

